# 2 yr old swallowed a quarter and maybe more...freaking out! HELP please!



## kfillmore

My two year old just swallowed money. She appears to have swallowed a quarter right in front of me! She said she swallowed more. Dr says if she seams ok and there is no vomiting, distention etc that she should poop it out all OK. Anyone have a child who ate money? I am really worried about it getting stuck somewhere, plus I don;t know how many coins she swallowed. I am shaking I am so afraid.


----------



## limabean

I'd just keep an eye on her like the doctor said -- it should pass fine. Sorry you're worried.


----------



## Katielady

My mom was a school nurse at an elementary school, and occasionally she'd have the fun job of checking kids' stools who had swallowed money, marbles, etc. Totally common and works itself out. Your doc would have sent you to the ER if it were an emergency.

I know it's hard not to worry though! Keep her close and check those diapers/potty. Maybe you and any other caregivers can make a game of it- whoever finds the quarter earns a beer.


----------



## kfillmore

adding-HOW on earth can a quarter fit through DD (2 year old) anus?? Not to mention everything between her tongue and her butt. This is me still shaking and wanting to hole up at home out of fear.


----------



## Marissamom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfillmore*
> 
> adding-HOW on earth can a quarter fit through DD (2 year old) anus?? Not to mention everything between her tongue and her butt. This is me still shaking and wanting to hole up at home out of fear.


it will. my friend's 10 month old recently passed three pennies through.


----------



## limabean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfillmore*
> 
> adding-HOW on earth can a quarter fit through DD (2 year old) anus?? Not to mention everything between her tongue and her butt. This is me still shaking and wanting to hole up at home out of fear.


It will. If every kid who swallowed a quarter needed surgery, it would be a major epidemic!

Hope you manage to cope okay through this -- you seem really agitated about it. The chances are incredibly strong that you'll find it in her stool tomorrow or the next day. As long as she's not displaying any of the warning signs your doctor told you to watch for, she's fine. And even if she starts displaying some of the signs (again, very unlikely), you'll notice right away and get her treated. So she'll be just fine either way.


----------



## mumm

My almost 11 year old son swallowed a quarter when he was 2. He is fine today with no intervention!







But his sisters love to tease him about it. He had been getting a diaper change (yes he was still in diapers) and was all upset that he'd lost his "qwater" and I tried to reassure him we could get it back after the diaper change was done. Then he told me he'd swallowed it. So then I was a liar for making him wait to get it back.







Anyway, I'm sure this will pass easily!


----------



## Katielady

OT: mumm, I love your sig! The whole thing made me smile, but especially the lost cup of tea. I always find them later, sad and cold, like "why have you left me on a shelf in the linen closet?" ha.


----------



## Agatha_Ann

Deep breath Mama! My 2 year old has "all gone'd" a chain necklace and a couple quarters in the past months, they show up again


----------



## scottishmommy

My brother swallowed a quarter right in front of my mom. She frantically called his pediatrician and asked "what do I do?" and he responded "it depends on how much you need the quarter". He pooped it out no problem.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfillmore*
> 
> adding-HOW on earth can a quarter fit through DD (2 year old) anus?? Not to mention everything between her tongue and her butt. This is me still shaking and wanting to hole up at home out of fear.


Well, you'd believe it if you saw the GIANT poop my DS had earlier today. It smelled so bad I thought I would die. Then I opened up the diaper, and found out why


----------



## XanaduMama

My friend's 3yo just this week swallowed a PUSH PIN. Seriously--a sharp, crazy push pin! The doctors said to just let it pass, and eventually it did with no ill effects. After that, I feel much less frantic about the prospect of my kids swallowing anything


----------



## leighi123

My friends ds (almost 4) ate a quarter, doctor said to wait it out but it never passed and he got sick, couldn't poop and ended up having to have it removed. So it doesn't always pass.


----------



## Shaki

I swallowed a few quarters in my time, and here I am all growed up with 2 kids and no coins blocking my insides!!!!!!!!!!!!

No worries OP!


----------



## reezley

Any update on your 2yo? Have you seen the coins again? Hope all is ok.


----------



## beenmum

My friends 11 year old swallowed a sewing needle. It got lodged and she had to have surgery from her cehst to her public bone to find and remove it.

But a quater has no sharp edges. It should pass freely.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~

My son swallowed and passed one of those decorative stones you find in vases with fake flowers in the them. Actually, here, see the oval shaped, smooth creamy colored ones? Yup, one of those. And we didnt know he swallowed it until the daycare called me at work one day, telling me not to panic, but that they found something in his stool when changing him. They described it to me over the phone, and knowing he was at my mothers that weekend, I knew EXACTLY what it was. I still have it. Yupper, saved in a little plastic baggy in his baby book.


----------



## Qestia

My doctor always told me anything smaller than a quarter would be okay... so I'd keep an eye on him. Sounds like your doctor gave you things to look out for: distension, acting sick, not pooping... so just look out for those and call back right away if you notice any of those.


----------



## mommy212

Should be okay, Just make sure she passes it if you can follow that... If she feels sick or dizzy or anything though i would take her to the doctor again


----------



## Katielady

I am totally stalking this thread waiting for that quarter. Come on quarter!


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Don't worry mama! It will come out eventually. DD2 ate a nickel once and it made it out just fine.


----------



## cloe

My son swallowed one of those glass beads about a month ago. We ended up with surgery as it was stuck in his throat. It doesn't always come out. Big sign to look for is not keeping food down. The Dr said coins were the most common thing he had remove. It can be really scary, good luck I feel for you.


----------



## Dandelionkid

My 6 month old swallowed a penny. It came out the other end . Very scary to see it in her diaper and realize that was what she had been choking on in her car seat. I heard the choking noise, stopped the car and she was fine. Then a day or two later I found a surprisingly shiny copper penny amidst the poop!


----------



## csekywithlove

I watched a quarter go down my 19 month old cousin's little throat while changing his diaper at Thanksgiving. My hands were busy and I didn't see the once piece of change lying on the floor. We all freaked out, went to the ER and all that. He passed it the next day no problem. Should be fine.


----------



## Smokering

DD swallowed a nail when she was, I dunno, oneish? It was the small kind you use for hanging pictures, not a giant house-building nail, but still. The doctor was remarkably calm about it, even though it was a sharp object - she said that the intestines have a cunning mechanism (cilia?) to guide sharp things in the right direction so they're moving along the intestines, not getting stuck in the sides.

We never did find the offending nail, despite days of poop-sifting, but a (different) doctor just shrugged it off, said we must have missed it, and said that if it were going to cause problems it would have already done so. We got an awesome X-ray out of it, though. And DD's now three and thriving, so I guess it either went away or it and she learned to live in harmony...


----------



## Katie T

My son swallowed a coin when he was 2yo and I called the clinic and they said what to yada yada and that same day he passed it. It freaked me out a bit though.

I hope the quarter has passed by now but keep us posted!


----------



## triana1326

My 2 yo DD just swallowed a penny yesterday. Oh funny that I come across this thread today. My ND told me the to watch for the same signs your Dr. said. I'm hoping that I'll see the penny today - and like an OP suggested - whoever finds the coin gets a beer that night. Doesn't stop you from worrying and freaking out though, does it?

Hoping the quarter has passed and that you LO will think twice before eating another one!


----------



## Irishmommy

Has there been any change yet?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## kfillmore

In case anyone is wondering. We got an Xray after 6 days. NO sign of money. Despite the radiation I am glad we did because I have NO idea how we missed the money in poop. I mean we poked through it. I would have said I am 100% sure she ate it AND 100% sure she didn't poop it out. A mystery...


----------



## Shaki

Thanks for letting us know, I was wondering how she was doing. Glad all is well!


----------



## Katielady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfillmore*
> 
> In case anyone is wondering. We got an Xray after 6 days. NO sign of money. Despite the radiation I am glad we did because I have NO idea how we missed the money in poop. I mean we poked through it. I would have said I am 100% sure she ate it AND 100% sure she didn't poop it out. A mystery...


I would have gotten the xray too- it's worth your peace of mind! Weird about the disappearing quarter! Maybe she has a future career as a magician.


----------

